# Riverside pubs in Bristol and nearby



## Geri (Jun 18, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any favourites - we sometimes cycle out to the Jolly Sailor at Saltford, or the Old Lock & Weir at Hanham.

Anyone been to the Lamplighters at Shirehampton recently? Just wondering if it's worth a visit when the weather's nice - the review on Beer in the Evening is a bit lukewarm.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 18, 2009)

I go by the Lamplighters every week, but that's at about 5:30 in the morning so it's a bit quiet then


----------



## Geri (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm thinking that looking across to Pill-on-the-mud is not going to be quite as nice as the other two places!


----------



## Idaho (Jun 18, 2009)

I used to go to a pub by the weir in Saltford when I was young. Can't remember the name of it.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 18, 2009)

I think I've been to that one, very nice it was- sitting outside


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

I only know ones in middly Bristol. I love The Cottage, I like sprawling out on the steps or sitting on the jetty.


----------



## sned (Jun 18, 2009)

Not all that near to Bristol but the Crossguns at Avoncliff is nice.


----------



## mattie (Jun 18, 2009)

sned said:


> Not all that near to Bristol but the Crossguns at Avoncliff is nice.



Yep, nice pub, strictly speaking it's just off the canal but I reckon that makes it even better - you can stroll along to Bradford on Avon or Bath.  There's a train station there as well, so you can do a little circuit, train there, amble along the canal and train home elsewhere.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 18, 2009)

sned said:


> Not all that near to Bristol but the Crossguns at Avoncliff is nice.



Lovely pub

Get on your bike and cycle along the towpath to the George at Bathampton. Yes, I KNOW its not the river - but its right on the canal and its a nice pub.


----------



## Geri (Jun 18, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I used to go to a pub by the weir in Saltford when I was young. Can't remember the name of it.



That's the Jolly Sailor - it's a lovely pub, in the summer they do a BBQ in the garden.

What's the one on the way to Bath, just before the Park & Ride?


----------



## big eejit (Jun 18, 2009)

Geri said:


> That's the Jolly Sailor - it's a lovely pub, in the summer they do a BBQ in the garden.
> 
> What's the one on the way to Bath, just before the Park & Ride?



The Hop Pole? Backs onto the canal and the cycle path?


----------



## mattie (Jun 18, 2009)

Geri said:


> That's the Jolly Sailor - it's a lovely pub, in the summer they do a BBQ in the garden.
> 
> What's the one on the way to Bath, just before the Park & Ride?



The Boathouse.

It's not great, which is a shame as the setting is lovely.


----------



## mattie (Jun 18, 2009)

big eejit said:


> The Hop Pole? Backs onto the canal and the cycle path?



The hop pole at the bottom of viccie park?  Does it open onto the canal?

Nice pub, run by Bath Ales - Gem is bloody lovely.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 18, 2009)

mattie said:


> The hop pole at the bottom of viccie park?  Does it open onto the canal?
> 
> Nice pub, run by Bath Ales - Gem is bloody lovely.



It is the one at the bottom of Viiccie park and I thought it was the one that has a garden backing onto the canal / cycle path but reading the good beer guide description again I'm not sure - it says "an alleyway connects to the river towpath, part of the Bristol-Bath cycle path". The pub I was remembering I could see into the pub garden from the cycle path. 

So might be it / might not.


----------



## Geri (Jun 18, 2009)

I think the one I'm thinking of is the Boat House. I think I went there once about 20 years ago.


----------



## mattie (Jun 18, 2009)

big eejit said:


> It is the one at the bottom of Viiccie park and I thought it was the one that has a garden backing onto the canal / cycle path but reading the good beer guide description again I'm not sure - it says "an alleyway connects to the river towpath, part of the Bristol-Bath cycle path". The pub I was remembering I could see into the pub garden from the cycle path.
> 
> So might be it / might not.



There is another pub just along from it, the New Westhall or somesuch I've never actually been in it.  Could be that?

The Dolphin pub is further out towards Locksbrook, and the cycle track - at that point I think it might just be a cycle lane in the road - goes right past it.  It's not near viccie park though, it's right along past the trading estate.  The old Windsor Castle, by Windsor Bridge?  It's now a block of new houses, althoguh they kept the fascia.


----------



## mattie (Jun 18, 2009)

Geri said:


> I think the one I'm thinking of is the Boat House. I think I went there once about 20 years ago.



I think it opened around then, and from what I gather not much has been done since I'm afraid.


----------



## keybored (Jun 18, 2009)

mattie said:


> Yep, nice pub, strictly speaking it's just off the canal



It's just off both isn't it? The garden is right on the bank of the River Avon and the Kennet and Avon Canal goes over the top (by aqueduct) and round the back.

ETA Like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I was there on Sunday. There's a signed piece of A4 framed in the bar:



> To all the girls at The Cross Guns!
> Thanks for all the good pints!
> 
> Kevin Spacey​



What a cock


----------



## sned (Jun 19, 2009)

Lol at Kevin Spacey. Sounds like English isn't his first language... "Thanks for all the good pints"... pfft.

There's an angry swan at the cross guns too that isn't afraid to take on dogs!


----------



## mattie (Jun 19, 2009)

keybored said:


> It's just off both isn't it? The garden is right on the bank of the River Avon and the Kennet and Avon Canal goes over the top (by aqueduct) and round the back.
> 
> ETA Like this
> 
> ...




You are indeed correct.  Christ, how drunk was I exactly?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 19, 2009)

mattie said:


> Yep, nice pub, strictly speaking it's just off the canal but I reckon that makes it even better - you can stroll along to Bradford on Avon or Bath.  There's a train station there as well, so you can do a little circuit, train there, amble along the canal and train home elsewhere.



it's near the aqueduct but the garden faces onto the river  

I'm liking the jolly sailor atm.  The boathouse on the edge of bath isn't as shit as it used to be and the bathhampton mill is nice but a bit posh.  Certainly better than the george just up the road on the canal.

Hop pole is also good.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 19, 2009)

mattie said:


> There is another pub just along from it, the New Westhall or somesuch I've never actually been in it.  Could be that?
> 
> The Dolphin pub is further out towards Locksbrook, and the cycle track - at that point I think it might just be a cycle lane in the road - goes right past it.  It's not near viccie park though, it's right along past the trading estate.  The old Windsor Castle, by Windsor Bridge?  It's now a block of new houses, althoguh they kept the fascia.



The new westhall is a right dump.  been there exactly once 

The dolphin's never been great, but now it's extra shit as they pump crappy pop music into the garden.  bastards.


----------

